# El Baradei



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Breaking News: El-Baradei announces resignation; 149 killed, 1403 injured says Health Ministry

Egypt's Vice President for International Affairs Mohammed El-Baradei has announced his resignation.

His resignation comes after Egypt's Ministry of Health has announced that 149 have been killed in nationwide violence that commenced as police moved to disperse pro-Morsi sit-ins.

It is not yet clear why he has resigned.


----------

